# DK General with 1632 BB tubes



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is a simple tab conversion for shooting single 1632 tubes with a looped fork frame like the DanKung General II. The skinny DanKung 1632 tubes seem to work quite well for .177cal BBs. Tabs were cut 1/2" wide by 1 3/4" long. I used a 7/32" hole for the 1/4" nylon mounting bolt and a 1/8" hole for the tube. Tubes measure 5 3/4" from the end of the tab to the end of pouch. With a 32" draw length I get 220-225fps with the single 1632. I could squeeze more speed by shortening the tubes but I like them as is. Great for 20 yards!

Neoprene washers were used on each side of the frame. The nuts and bolts are 1/4"-20. I put the smooth bolt head facing me so it feels better on my thumb than a sharp cornered nut. A short 1/4" piece of black tubing was used for a sleeve on the bolt but electrical tape would work fine too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good idea... that's a great setup.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

That's neat, where's the best place to buy them tiny tubes? Never used anything smaller than 1745's in the tube department myself.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

You can get the tubes from Metro Grade Goods.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Kool beans !


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Another option. Chicago screws, rubber sleeves, neoprene washers. This option is more streamline.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Hardware stores in my area carry the plastic screws/bolts/washers in black. Nice mod


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The Chicago screws make a very streamline attachment when compared to the thicker nylon hardware. Black Chicago screws would be nice! Here are a couple of better pics of the Chicago attachment with tabs.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I cant find em that short at home depot lol


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Where did you get the Chicago screws at & what size are they?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I got a pair from Mr. Monkeynipples in Nevada. I also bought some at Home Hardware in Canada. I started with 1/2" but cut them down to 5/16" with a Dremel tool. I think 1/4" Chicago screws would work okay. They are aluminum so a Dremel cut-off wheel works fine to shorten them up.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Did you have to retap the threads ?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

lunasling said:


> Did you have to retap the threads ?


Nope. I just cut off 3/16" from the male and female pieces... then cleaned up the end of the threads by twisting a 3/8" drill bit by hand to remove any burrs. A few strokes with sandpaper on each piece finished the job.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Did you have to retap the threads ?
> [/quote
> 
> Nope. I just cut off 3/16" from the male and female pieces... then cleaned up the end of the threads by twisting a 3/8" drill bit by hand to remove any burrs. A few strokes with sandpaper on each piece finished the job.


Kool I'll give that a try thanks !


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this great idea..


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice set up ~ I like the looks of the chicago style very clean looking..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

I just received my Dankung Black Palm Thunder from Truly Texas & made the mod as well. Went to Home Depot & picked up some rubber flat washers, then went to Tandy Leather & picked up some 3/8's Chicago screws. Really satisfied with the results!

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

There ya go !


----------

